# Sharpening systems



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone on the forum have any recommendations on sharpening systems for turning tools( gouges etc.)? It seems there are several on the market. "Wolverine", "Sharp Fast" and "Tru-Grind" to name a few.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

HLW, I am a new turner myself. In fact I feel like I'm still accumulating tools and not doing much turning. I purchased the Wolverine system and to this point I am very pleased with it. I bought the base unit which comes with two bases, one long tool holder and a platform. It also has a dvd which you can watch to help you in sharpening. I also bought the skew attachment and the vari-grind attachment. I did not get the wheel dresser. It seemed like way too much money to me. I am actually signed up to take a class at Woodcraft this Saturday on using the system for sharpening. I'm not sure I totally need to take this class but I figured it would help me in the long run. There is quite a bit of info on using the Wolverine system online too so that is something you could check out. I think it is Woodsmith that has an hour long podcast that you can watch online. It's pretty good and kind of verified my feelings about not buying the wheel dresser.

Back to your original question I do not know much about the other systems you mentioned but I believe the Wolverine is the cream of the crop. It is built very solid and seems like it will hold up for a long time. I think the Tormek and things of that nature would be awesome but they are in a price point that is just far above what I had available to spend. Let me know if you have any specific questions and I'll do my best to answer. I'm sure some of the more experienced turners will chime in too. However I don't think you would be dissapointed with the Woverine system.

John


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

HLW, just for reference here is a link to the page with the podcast on the Wolverine system. It should be podcast #37.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/


John


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks John for the info. Does Wolverine make several models or just one system? Unfortunately I don't live close to a Woodcraft store to check one out, before I purchase a system. I'll go to the web site and check it out. Thanks again. HLW


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

THe most popular system by far is the Oneway sharpening jig with the Wolverine bowl gouge sharpening jig. There are a few other sharpening jigs that work on the same principal. The other system that is popular is the Tormek wet grind system. It's very expensive but does an excellent job. I have a knock off of the Tormek and now Grizzly and jet sell the same sort of system. 
I've been using the Oneway jig for a long time and it does all that you need to do.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

HLW, I think they make just one system usually sold as base kit and then they have several attachments that can be purchased seperately that can be added to it. Check around several places if you are going to buy online as you can probably do better than the Woodcraft prices. I purchased mine from Hartville tools. They had a great price at the time and free shipping. Not sure if they are offering anything right now but it would be worth looking around at several of the online stores.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/

They do still have free shipping on orders above $75 and a special if you purchase the entire package. Look around some and you may find some good deals out there.

John


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sharpening*



HLW said:


> Does anyone on the forum have any recommendations on sharpening systems for turning tools( gouges etc.)? It seems there are several on the market. "Wolverine", "Sharp Fast" and "Tru-Grind" to name a few.


HLW There has been a lot said about sharpening tools on the forum. I went back in the archives to find one that would help answer your question, but there were to many to send you a link to. So Try this, In the search bar above type the word "Sharpening" and read throught some of the post. Lots a good answers.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

*Sharpening*

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I'm making a wish list for Santa.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Had my sharpening class on the Wolverine system today at 
woodcraft. It was going well but my instructor was not feeling too well. He asked if he was looking pale. Said he was cold but was sweating heavily and had tightness in his chest. We immediately had the desk call an ambulance for him. Luckily he went w/o any argument. Kept saying he was sorry about cutting the class short. We kept saying we like to have him teach us again sometime rather than having something happen today. Quite an exciting day just not the way I thought it would be.  Didn't get a chance to work on any of my own tools but it was a big help to see tools being sharpened first hand. I like the way he showed us how to sharpen scraping tools also. Hopefully he will be fine and back at Woodcraft soon! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your instructor John, hope he will be okay. I've made my own sharpening jig out of a 3/4"pvc pipe and a 5/8" wooden dowel which works similar to the Wolverine. At the end of the dowel I made a base for the tool handle to rest on, like the Wolverine.The dowel slides in and out of the pvc pipe for the angle adjustment and a set screw to tighten the dowel into place. It seems to do the job until I buy something else.HLW


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I bit the bullet yesterday and ordered the Wolverine system from Packard. They had a package deal that included a diamond wheel dresser also. That will come in handy. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

What every sharpening system does is to get a consistent set up and repeat the same grind. You still have to know the final shape of the grind you would like and when to stop, where to grind more. The Wolverine is the old standard that every competitor wants to improve on. 
The strong point of the Sharp Fast is the gouge won't roll off the edge of the wheel; but at the same time, you can't use the whole face of the wheel to even out the wear. You gain some safety; but either have to have a dedicated wheel for the gouges or true the wheel more often.


----------

